# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Voudas #9245, Αγία Σοφία, Πειραιάς

## voudas

ψάχνοντας ιδέα για καλοκαιρινό project, κατέληξα στο awmn σαν ένα από αυτά... έτσι λοιπόν από προχθες διαβάζω και συζητάω με 2-3 γνωστούς για το θέμα...

καταλήγω λοιπόν να φτιάξω με διάφορα spare parts ένα pc που θα μπει στο δώμα της ταράτσας (3όροφη πολυκατοικία), μια cm9 μιας και είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη και καλύπτει και το a πρωτόκολλο και για κεραία ένα 80ρι πιάτο+feeder. μάλλον με mikrotik πάνω...

θα μιλήσω και με τους γείτονες, ήδη έχει γίνει η πρώτη κρούση και ελπίζω σύντομα να είμαι και εγώ στην παρέα...

Κώστας...

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Οργανωμένο και προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση σε βρίσκω...  ::  
Πάντως το awmn είναι ...all weather / all time / best effort / project! 
Ανέβασε εδώ ή στο WiND φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις.
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## voudas

ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα...

γενικά θέλω κάποια βοήθεια στα θεωρητικά ώστε να κινηθώ προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση αλλά για τα πρακτικά θέλω να κάτσω να τα στήσω the hard way, να παιδευτώ και να μάθω...

το απογευματάκι θα πάρω κ τον vmanolis να τα πούμε και σιγά σιγά μπαίνω στο κλίμα...

ερώτηση, απ'ότι είδα το μικροτικ θέλει αγορά άδειας... υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να με ενδιαφέρει το level 5 για την περίπτωσή μου ή πάω κατευθείαν στο εισαγωγικό level 4? (απ'ότι είδα κατευθείαν από μικροτικ είναι και 2-3 ευρώ φθηνότερη)

έχω κατεβάσει πολύ πράμα σε pdf, documentation κλπ, αλλά στην πράξη θα φανεί... τώρα απλά είναι ένας μεγάλος όγκος πληροφοριών...

ό,τι άλλο χρειαστώ... ρωτάω...

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> το απογευματάκι θα πάρω κ τον *vmanolis* να τα πούμε και σιγά σιγά μπαίνω στο κλίμα...
> 
> ό,τι άλλο χρειαστώ... ρωτάω...


I am standby.  ::

----------


## kakis

Καλώς μας ήλθες  ::  
Σου εύχομαι καλά links!

----------


## voudas

θα πάω και μια βόλτα από την ταράτσα να δω τί βλέπω αλλά δυστυχώς για την ώρα για φώτος περιορίζομαι στο κ750ι μιας και η γυναίκα είχε την ατυχία να της πέσει η ψηφιακή και να στραπατσαριστεί άσχημα... που να ήταν και 2μετρη... λολ... θα την ανοίξω να την παλέψω αλλά δύσκολα σώζεται...

----------


## voudas

λοιπόν, στην ταράτσα πήγα, δεν έχω και τρελή θέα γενικά...

με το λάπτοπ χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία έπιανα μόνο ένα wifi adsl modem κάποιου γείτονα... δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να πιάνω κ τπτ άλλο... φαντάζομαι όχι...

λοιπόν φώτος:

ανατολικά δε βλέπω φως:


δυτικά: 


τώρα νότια/νοτιοανατολικά είναι ο Προφ.Ηλίας (βοήθειά μας! λολ) όπου υπό διαφορετικές γωνίες έχω οπτική επαφή σε διαφορετικά σημεία του καθώς ένα μικρό μέρος το κόβει ο ένας τρούλος της Αγ.Σοφίας...:



πήρα και μια φώτο από το ύψος του ταβανιού του δώματος, εκεί είναι λίγο πιο καλά τα πράγματα:

----------


## papashark

Πρέπει να βλέπεις τους :

405 Profitis
6674 sw1ggw
1790 foxer

----------


## voudas

thanks... 

ψάχνοντας να λοκάρω κάποιον όταν θα έχω τον εξοπλισμό, θα πρέπει να προτιμήσω κάποιον συγκεκριμένα? ή όποιον πιάνω απλά καλύτερα?

----------


## papashark

Ο πρώτος και ο τρίτος έχουν πολύ κόσμο επάνω, προτίμησε τον δεύτερο.

Κανονικά το ίδιο καλά πρέπει να πιάνεις και τους 3.

----------


## voudas

πανέμορφα...

ελπίζω μέσα στη βδομάδα να έχω όλα τα υλικά ώστε να δούμε στην πράξη τί παίζει...

για το μικροτικ να πάρω άδεια level 4 από το site τους?

----------


## papashark

http://www.linkshop.gr 

Eπίσης έχε υπόψιν σου ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό παίζει τρελός θόρυβος στην περιοχή, νέο μέλος από την Νίκαια είχε πιο πολύ θόρυβο από σήμα, αν και εσύ έτσι κλεισμένος δεν νομιζω να έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## craven

Άντε και όταν έρθει η ώρα για κανονικά links εδώ είμαστε εμείς  ::

----------


## dti

Μελέτησε το PlugMeIn.
Δεν υπάρχει μόνο το Mikrotik, υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις σε open source που είναι δωρεάν και με αρκετή υποστήριξη μέσα στο forum.
Τώρα αν επιμένεις να πάρεις mikrotik, υπάρχουν κι άλλες πιθανότατα πιο φθηνές επιλογές για να προμηθευτείς άδεια (με 1 ή 3 χρόνια δυνατότητα update) σε Level 4 ή Level 5 αντίστοιχα. pm me για λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## sotirisk

Επίσης καλό θα ήταν, πριν αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό, με τη συνδρομή των γειτόνων να κάνεις κι ένα scan να δεις τι πιάνεις (τουλάχιστον από AP)  ::

----------


## papashark

Kαι τους 3 σίγουρα θα τους πιάνει, το ζήτημα είναι να μην έχει θόρυβο.

----------


## akops76

Xωρίς να είμαι 100% σίγουρος, στην φωτογραφία στα δυτικά , η κίτρινη πολυκατοικια στο κέντρο (με τους πολλούς ηλιακούς πάνω) είναι η δικιά μου.. 
 ::  

Αν καταφέρω λοιπόν ως το τέλος του μήνα να σηκωσώ AP , είναι πολύ πιθανόν να συνδεθεις σε εμένα.

----------


## antonisk7

καλώς ήρθες κώστα !

----------


## voudas

> Xωρίς να είμαι 100% σίγουρος, στην φωτογραφία στα δυτικά , η κίτρινη πολυκατοικια στο κέντρο (με τους πολλούς ηλιακούς πάνω) είναι η δικιά μου.. 
>  
> 
> Αν καταφέρω λοιπόν ως το τέλος του μήνα να σηκωσώ AP , είναι πολύ πιθανόν να συνδεθεις σε εμένα.


καλά νέα λοιπόν...

@antonisk... τί έγινε Αντώνη? θα τα λέμε κι από εδώ...

----------


## voudas

update

αγοράστηκαν τα εξής:

1. wistron cm9
2. m.pci to pci adapter
3. cf to ide adapter (έχω μια cf256mb που κάθεται)
4. pigtail
5. poynting 2.4 feeder
6. N βύσματα κ rg213 καλώδιο 

συγκέντρωσα τα υλικά για το pc-> p2 400 slot1 με 224mb ram, πιστεύω είναι αρκετός...

μου λείπει μόνο το πιάτο, στηρίγματα κλπ... και φυσικά ο στόχος...

έκανα μια σκέψη μπας κ συνδεόμουν σε κάποιον bb να έβγαινα σε a κατευθείαν αλλά λογικά είναι "αδικο" να με περιμένει να μπω στο κλίμα και να βγάλω και 2ο λινκ...

όπως και να έχει το project προχωράει γοργά...
κατέβασα το mikrotik να το σετάρω σαν demo πρώτα να δω τί λέει...

----------


## tyfeonas

> ψάχνοντας ιδέα για καλοκαιρινό project, κατέληξα στο awmn σαν ένα από αυτά... έτσι λοιπόν από προχθες διαβάζω και συζητάω με 2-3 γνωστούς για το θέμα...
> 
> καταλήγω λοιπόν να φτιάξω με διάφορα spare parts ένα pc που θα μπει στο δώμα της ταράτσας (3όροφη πολυκατοικία), μια cm9 μιας και είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη και καλύπτει και το a πρωτόκολλο και για κεραία ένα 80ρι πιάτο+feeder. μάλλον με mikrotik πάνω...
> 
> θα μιλήσω και με τους γείτονες, ήδη έχει γίνει η πρώτη κρούση και ελπίζω σύντομα να είμαι και εγώ στην παρέα...
> 
> Κώστας...



ο γνωστος voudas απο το pctech κτλ κτλ ?

----------


## voudas

yeap o ίδιος... (το κατά πόσο γνωστός είναι άλλο... :: )

----------


## akops76

Για αρχή ξεκίνα να συνδεθείς στον #6674 που σου πρότεινε και ο Πάνος(papashark).
Για δικτυακά στοιχεία στείλε pm στον aangelis που διαχειρίζεται το AP του #6674.

Για λοιπές απορίες, πέρνα το απογευμα απο meeting στο flocafe της μαρίνας Ζέας. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έρθω και εγώ απο εκει.

Ο εξοπλισμός που πήρες πάντος, μια χαρά είναι. 

Αντώνης

----------


## voudas

> Για αρχή ξεκίνα να συνδεθείς στον #6674 που σου πρότεινε και ο Πάνος(papashark).
> Για δικτυακά στοιχεία στείλε pm στον aangelis που διαχειρίζεται το AP του #6674.
> 
> Για λοιπές απορίες, πέρνα το απογευμα απο meeting στο flocafe της μαρίνας Ζέας. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έρθω και εγώ απο εκει.
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμός που πήρες πάντος, μια χαρά είναι. 
> 
> Αντώνης


δυστυχώς ακόμα τρέχω για δουλειές και δεν έπαιζε/παίζει να περάσω από τη συνάντηση... next time...

θα επικοινωνήσω και βλέπουμε... αύριο μάλλον θα σετάρω το pc, θα βρω πιάτο (κάποια φτηνή δοκιμασμένη λύση ή μαγαζί? gilbertini διάβασα από πολλούς) και εντός τον ημερών θα ανέβω ταράτσα...

----------


## voudas

project logging

αναστήθηκε το παλιό μου download pc που είναι σε αυτοσχέδιο χαρτόκουτο...
μιας και θα μπει στο δώμα δε με νοιάζει αυτό... πάντως είναι προσεγμένο, κουμπωτό με κόπιτσες, αεριζόμενο και με σένσορα για τις θερμοκρασίες...

μια φώτο από το pc την ώρα του σεταρίσματος του mikrotik σε μια 256mb cf card...



άντε να μάθω το mikrotik τώρα...  ::

----------


## massas9

Αυτή την Κυριακή έχει σεμινάριο στην έδρα του συλλόγου.Αν δεν έχουν κλείσει όλες οι θέσεις πέρνα να δεις τι παίζει με το Mikrotik...  ::

----------


## voudas

> Αυτή την Κυριακή έχει σεμινάριο στην έδρα του συλλόγου.Αν δεν έχουν κλείσει όλες οι θέσεις πέρνα να δεις τι παίζει με το Mikrotik...


α έχει και τέτοια? κάποιο λινκ με ανακοίνωση και info? ή να ψάξω στο φόρουμ?

----------


## voudas

για την ώρα είμαι οκ από λαν. winbox παίζει οκ. έχει δει την cm9, τη δοκίμασα bridge και βλέπω το ssid από το λάπτοπ και από το ppc (αν και δεν δίνει ip και δε συνδέεται) και σιγά σιγά τα σκαλίζω όλα... είδωμεν, η νύχτα θα είναι μακρυά...

----------


## kinglyr

Αντε ανεβασε τα, βάλε κεραία και κανε scan, θα βλέπεις ή εμένα (8000) ή το vmanolis (3132)...

----------


## voudas

δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα πιάτο. ξέρεις μαγαζί στον Πειραιά ή στις γύρω περιοχές?

έχω στείλει και μήνυμα στον sw1ggw αλλά δεν το έχει δει...

----------


## johny_sketo

Μαγαζιά για πιάτα πολλά, Ξυρουχάκης , Γιαννακοπουλος (Κολοκοτρώνη), Κονταράτος(Ζωσιμαδών). Διάλεξε και πάρε.

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## voudas

ελπίζω αύριο πρωί να πάω για το πιάτο και μέσα στο σκ να έχω χρόνο να ανέβω ταράτσα...

----------

